
MacOS Sierra - amingilani
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/macos-sierra/id1127487414?mt=12
======
prh8
Heads up for anyone using Karabiner to remap their keyboard-- it's not updated
for Sierra yet.

I figure that's a more popular app among HN crowd than most places, and losing
it is really painful.

~~~
ralfd
What can Karabiner do better than Ukelele?

[http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/page.php?site_id=nrsi&id=...](http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/page.php?site_id=nrsi&id=ukelele)

~~~
prh8
It can do almost anything with the keyboard. I'd suggest just checking it out.
A lot of people make changes to caps lock, shift key, left/right
option/command, etc. I only do two things, setting fn to send hyper and
swapping semicolon/colon. It's more about individual rules than a new keyboard
layout (which is what Ukulele appeared to be in my 5 minutes with it).

Maybe other people can chime in on their uses, since I'm not the best to fully
answer your question.

~~~
izacus
It also has a lot of prebaked configurations in it. For example there's one
that changes Slovenian Apple layout (which is pretty nonsensical with @ on 3rd
level) to the standard layout used by PCs. That's hugely useful for people who
use Mac Minis / iMacs with non-Apple keyboards (since Apple refuses to add the
standard layout to OS X).

With Karabiner that's an issue of a single tick.

------
b3b0p
It's not a macOS release with out the Ars Technica review:
[http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/09/macos-10-12-sierra-
the-...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/09/macos-10-12-sierra-the-ars-
technica-review/)

They also have an article to create a bootable USB install drive for clean
installs: [http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/09/how-to-make-your-
own-...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/09/how-to-make-your-own-bootable-
macos-10-12-sierra-usb-install-drive/)

~~~
tambourine_man
I miss Siracusa's review.

Not to diminish the current author at all. But it was as old as OS X itself.
The style, depth, hidden jokes and all, kind of a tradition. Something I would
look forward to almost as much as the upgrade itself

~~~
mixmastamyk
and complaints about the Finder.

------
CJefferson
I've been running the final beta for a couple of weeks, tonight I plan on
downgrading to El Cap, and staying there for a few months.

I have not found a single useful feature, and many bugs, both on the OS (time
machine seems more broken than usual) and in other apps (notably Emacs keeps
crashing).

Maybe I'm getting old, but I would strongly recommend leaving this one until
at least .1, if not .3

~~~
fogleman
That seems to be the norm for OS X / macOS releases lately... I definitely
won't be upgrading any time soon.

------
aaronharnly
> "Copy a quote, image, or video from an app on one device and paste it into
> an app on another device."

Oh my I'm looking forward to this. How many silly workarounds (pastebins,
email drafts, iMessages to self, Safari bookmarks) have we used to approximate
this?

~~~
quantumhobbit
While they're at it, can we make paste and match style the default? I can
never remember the four key chord to do this and as a result send emails that
look like ransom notes because of mismatched formatting.

~~~
pkamb
You can do the "paste into address bar and re-copy" dance. I'm getting pretty
fast!

CMD-C CMD-T CMD-V CMD-A CMD-C CMD-W CMD-V

~~~
neurostimulant
If you're using chrome, the omnibar seems to send out whatever you type to
(google's?) server for search suggestion, so you shouldn't do that if you're
copying sensitive data. You can use ⌘+shift+v to paste the text without
formatting (and without sending your data to some random servers).

------
rubidium
"Siri makes its debut on Mac"<\- because cortana received such positive
reviews?

Siri has been in iOS since 2011 and still can't handle basic
parsing/questions.

There was that demo of something that looked a lot better, but I've never seen
it actual rolled into the product.

~~~
matwood
Is it a voice/accent thing? Siri and Google both do fine with my general
questions and commands. If you have some list, I would love to test them.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
> Siri and Google both do fine with my general questions and commands

I think it depends. For instance asking Siri while my phone is locked what
time it is and Siri will tell me (useful when I'm across the room, in the
shower, etc). Google? I ask it for the time and it tells me to unlock the
phone. Yet Siri can't handle asking anything about current events whereas
Google can.

If only there were a way to combine them or at least see progress on them
working on their shortcomings.

------
DiabloD3
For non-technical users, is there a good tutorial I can point them at to
disable iCloud Desktop/Document deleting? This is extremely bad behavior and I
have no clue why Apple thought this was a good idea.

Like, this is class action material imho. You can't just take people's files
and lock them behind a paywall just because they previously opted into the
paywall on a case by case basis.

Edit: For those downvoting, it doesn't change the fact that Apple is turning
file deletion on by default. This is not a good idea, especially when most of
the world and part of the US still has pretty shitty Internet, or people have
Internet caps.

Apple fanboyism helps no one.

~~~
josho
Can you elaborate on this? Is OSX deleting iCloud documents if you run out of
space?

~~~
FireBeyond
No, it deletes documents off your computer and puts them in the cloud.

If you subsequently stop paying for iCloud, you risk losing them. Or having to
pay to restore them.

Yeah, it's opt-in and somewhat "implied", but I think the OP is saying there
really should be an "* if you use this feature, an active iCloud subscription
is required"

------
hakcermani
Finally need a new Mac ! My 2009 MBP has been cast off from the upgrade train
- forever to be stuck in ElCapitan :( Over the years I could upgrade the HD
speed and size from 5400 rpm -> 7200 -> Momentus -> 512 GB SSD. Can't say that
about the newer MBPs .. (waiting for October to see what comes out)

~~~
easychris
I have the same feelings about my infrequently used but trusted 2009 Mac Pro.
After upgrading RAM, GPU and spending SSD disks it was performing "well-
enough" after all these years. It's sad that I have to replace it not because
of performance issues but being stuck with an old OS now.

~~~
Finnucane
Is this so terrible? Presumably El Capitan will get security updates and your
machine will continue to work for some time to come.

~~~
Lio
It's kind of a pain though as there's no current equivalent machine if you've
got an older Mac Pro with decent graphics card in it

For desktops it's either the aging and not user upgradable Mac Pro or the
aging (but less so) iMac.

~~~
pbarnes_1
Do not, under any circumstances, buy the 'new' MP.

Literally the worst thing I've ever spent 6k on. DO NOT DO IT.

Buy the iMac 5k 3 times instead.

~~~
easychris
Care to explain? I really planned to buy a Pro instead of an iMac because of
upgradeability. Why don't you recommend it?

~~~
pbarnes_1
Well, I don't know what the next nMP looks like, but presumably it will have
the same form factor, so... none of it is upgradeable (apart from RAM, but...
RAM is basically infinite these days)?

I've had a lot of issues with it, specifically:

1\. Does not send display signal over mDP consistently. I have 2x 30" Apple
Cinema displays connected to it. Sometimes it boots up without displaying
anything on them. I have to restart it several times, unplug-and-replug both
mDP and USB (the Cinema Display needs USB plugged in to work), clear NVRAM,
etc until I finally see the login prompt.

It's not my machine because my partner has the same exact machine with the
same configuration and it happens to her.

This is with the D700's so... who knows.

2\. USB power is hit and miss. Sometimes it won't power up my Apple keyboard
(no key input registered, caps lock light won't turn on, etc). Sometimes it
won't power up anything on a specific port/bus until reboot. Again, not
machine specific.

3\. The SSD (Model: APPLE SSD SM0512F) is slow. I paid $$$ for the 512Gb SSD
(the 1Tb was some ridiculous $ at the time, and I thought the better
allocation of $ was to the GPU -- I regret this decision now because I'm SOL
and can't expand my internal storage. I have a SSD-on-USB3 connected now for
my VMs and what not). Sometimes I launch Finder and have to wait like 4-5
seconds before it shows me my home directory. There's really not much in
there. A lot of other FS operations take longer than expected.

It's a longer list than this, but I really feel this thing is a lemon.

Maybe they'll address all these issues in the next rev, but my 2008 MP was on
its last legs and I needed something to drive two monitors.

The iMac 5k is basically an awesome screen with a free computer attached. You
can throw it out (or donate it, or whatever) and buy a new one every 2 years
with the money you'd spend on the nMP every 5-6 years. It might not be the
most powerful computer in the world, but it's good enough for like 95% of use
cases.

------
geekbri
Worth noting that the GPGMail plugin doesn't work yet with sierra.

[https://gpgtools.org/](https://gpgtools.org/)

------
schappim
We really just need new hardware!! What is worse is they're selling their
hardware at full price. I was in the Apple Store and the rep was trying to
sell an iMac / Mac Pro to a poor punter who had no idea of their age. I didn't
quite have the courage to interrupt the conversation but I did leave this
little gem:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/hgury35bsickbvu/MacProProtest.jpeg...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/hgury35bsickbvu/MacProProtest.jpeg?dl=0)

~~~
enqk
They're probably busy working on the ARM architecture switch.. that would
explain the long delay

------
qwertyuiop924
So, there's no new features that anybody asked for, save the clipboard thing,
which has unfortunate security implications, and there's a ton of nonsense
none of us will ever use, as the Mac platform gets increasingly complex ("the
computer for the rest of us" is now anything but), moves away from Unix
compatability, and doesn't do anything useful with this additional complexity,
but _does_ cause emacs to crash.

I'd wait until they stabilize it a bit before upgrading. Or just don't
upgrade.

~~~
coldtea
> _So, there 's no new features that anybody asked for_

Many asked for tabs in every app, shared clipboard, more voice control,
improved Photos app and better iTunes, picture in picture, and more full
featured Messages app. Plus few would ask Apple to take back the ability to
save space (up to tens of GB) through iCloud/Desktop integration and more.

In the meantime, there's also a new filesystem on the way, already in early
public developer versions.

> _and there 's a ton of nonsense none of us will ever use, as the Mac
> platform gets increasingly complex_

Like? I can't possible thing anything that got made more complex, save for a
couple of trivial things (with an equal amount of other stuff or more becoming
easier).

> _moves away from Unix compatability_

In what way it had moved one iota from Unix compatibility?

> _and doesn 't do anything useful with this additional complexity_

What complexity? What exactly did you find more complex compared to 10.10, or
10.7 or 10.5 or whatever?

Besides something like "sandboxed apps make it difficult to piss all over the
filesystem, like old apps could".

~~~
qwertyuiop924
>Like? I can't possible thing anything that got made more complex, save for a
couple of trivial things (with an equal amount of other stuff or more becoming
easier).

UI complexity: Apple keeps moving the goalposts on its UI focus, and it shows:
The new interface is WAAY more complex.

EC did some interesting unix things, which broke some stuff IIRC.

The new FS will be nice, but it's not there _now_.

~~~
coldtea
> _UI complexity: Apple keeps moving the goalposts on its UI focus, and it
> shows: The new interface is WAAY more complex._

What would be a concrete example?

(And is that example major and/or indicative of lots of changes towards
difficulty, or just a random example, among other things that got easier and
some that got harder?)

> _EC did some interesting unix things, which broke some stuff IIRC._

Well, even Linux might break some UNIX stuff ocassionally (systemd anyone?).
But is there anything specific and important in EC or Sierra regarding that?

> _The new FS will be nice, but it 's not there now._

A developer version is included with Sierra, but yes, it's no there fully
formed and default.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Systemd is crap, but it broke little.

------
newscracker
Who else is going to wait for the .2 or .3 release for better stability?

It used to be that Windows was the one that was always made fun of for its
instability and bugs, and everyone would upgrade to a new version only after
SP1 was released. Well, at one point it got even more funny (for other
reasons) when the very first release of Windows Server 2008 was actually
Windows Server 2008 SP1 (so the first "service pack" released later was SP2).
[1]

The scene on the OS X/macOS front has not been good for a long time with
respect to .0 releases. If there is one release of Mac OS X that will be held
dear and always remembered of fondly, that'd be Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard. It
came nearly two years after its predecessor, Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard, and had
only under-the-hood improvements. [2] But subsequent releases after it have
become more bloated and not provided a great experience in their .0 versions.
After a long gap, OS X El Capitan was supposed to be like Snow Leopard, with
improvements mainly in stability and performance.

The problem with bloated and less stable major releases is that whenever a
better release comes along, many Macs may not be eligible to upgrade to them.
This leaves the owners of those machines stuck with a relatively newer but
somewhat crippled OS with no easy way forward. It would be good to have Apple
focus more on the stability and performance aspect in every single major
release, but that's just a dream.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Server_2008#Service_Pa...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Server_2008#Service_Pack)

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_OS_X_Snow_Leopard](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_OS_X_Snow_Leopard)

~~~
pfranz
I think your feeling that Apple keeps dropping support for computers by
releasing bloated, less stable releases is a bit off base.

I can't remember who, but I was hearing an ex-Apple employee (it was someone
like Don Melton who lead the Safari and WebKit team) talk about Snow Leopard
after they left Apple. They were saying the "No Major Features" tagline was
something that was thought up by marketing very late in the process. Also, the
bug count was on par with other releases. Sorry to drop such a bold claim
without a specific citation. I think if it was more rock-solid than other
releases it was more luck than anything else.

While that may not have been their goal marketing/Steve Jobs might have picked
up on how that version developed. Snow Leopard dropped PPC support, which I'm
sure streamlined a lot of things and shrank the size of their fat binaries.
Finder was rewritten in Cocoa--which is very user-facing (and could have
introduced major bugs). With the drop of PPC support it dropped support for
the largest number of computers I saw in use by friends and family. OSX
releases from Mountain Lion (2012) until just today with Sierra, didn't drop
support for any computers. Even then, the newest computers they dropped
support for were from 2010.[1]

I'm not saying new versions aren't slower than predecessors. OSX 10.0 was
incredibly slow and I think there was a lot of low-hanging fruit to increase
performance (heck, moving desktop rendering/compositing to the GPU lightens
the load on the CPU a lot).

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacOS_Sierra#System_requiremen...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacOS_Sierra#System_requirements)

------
dtang
Is there anything noteworthy under the hood that would compel power users to
upgrade? None of the features listed on Apple.com look like things that would
be useful from my perspective.

~~~
teamhappy
I guess the new file system is kind of exciting.

~~~
newscracker
The new file system (APFS) will be released in 2017. It's available only as a
developer preview now with macOS Sierra.

~~~
teamhappy
Shoot. (Siri, wake me in 2017.)

~~~
nyreed
Okay, I found this on the web for 'wake me in twenty seventeen'

------
taylodl
Standard protocol applies: wait 90 days after GA and assess if it's time to
upgrade. There should be one or two minor updates by then.

------
izacus
Hmm, there's surprisingly little in there if you don't have (or want) an
iPhone. Is it time for us that don't want to use (and only use) Apple devices
to shop elsewhere?

~~~
coldtea
It's free, adds lots of stuff in the backend (libs etc), it's the default
version from now on (the one with all the new hardware support, security
updates, etc), it fixes several bugs from older versions (and of course will
introduce some new of its own, nothing is perfect), and for those "without an
iPhone" it has better voice control, tabs everywhere, new Messages and Photos
app, updated Mail app, and a nice Cloud integration to save you space, with
on-demand transparently downloaded files.

OS X is not like some third party program that works for decades and you
decide whether to bother to uprgade to the next version or not. It's more like
modern browsers: it's evergreen and you're supposed, if your hardware supports
it, to be running the latest version.

------
ctrlrsf
If you use tmux you need to use reattach-to-user-namespace if you want copy
and paste to work. I had removed this from my config since I didn't need it
for El Capitan, but just had to re-add it for Sierra.

    
    
      set-option -g default-shell "/bin/bash"
      set-option -g default-command "reattach-to-user-namespace -l $SHELL"

------
acdanger
I'd rather see updated Mac hardware. According to MacRumors, it's been 490
days since the last MacBook Pro Retina was released.

~~~
jamesfmilne
MacMini 705 days (2 years)

Mac Pro 1009 days (almost 3 years)

Appalling!

~~~
newscracker
Yeah, it is appalling. Making Macs has truly become a tiny side business for
Apple in more ways than one. It's clear that Macs don't make a dent in its
profits and so aren't important. Considering how much money Apple has, it's
not an issue of not having people to work on this or of lack of talent.

~~~
csydas
I'd love a new Mac as much as anyone else, but really for what they do, they
do most everything well right now. Until prices favor a major upgrade or Apple
favors a major change to macOS, I'm not sure it makes a lot of sense to do an
iterative update of the non-mobile line. A new iPhone moves products. A new
Mac, not as much.

The desktop/laptop realm enjoys a great amount of freedom in that most
everything works well and there just aren't a lot of features that Apple is
ready to compete on. They aren't going to win with gaming, they aren't
controlling enough of the market to battle for niche programs, and the major
software suites they do have run pretty damn well on current hardware.

It would be a numbers update only and I just don't really see a lot of reason
until Apple starts doing something to justify the numbers. Youtube and
Facebook can only load so fast for their users.

~~~
newscracker
I get your points, but Apple's inattention poses a few issues for certain
users:

a) There are machines with better spec'd hardware from other vendors while
Apple sits around doing nothing or close to nothing for a few years.

PLUS

b) At any point in time, there are people with older Macs who'd like to
upgrade to the current state-of-the-art...or more importantly, to get the best
bang for their buck.

PLUS

c) Apple continues selling older hardware at the same prices and does not
reduce prices over time until it releases a new model, which could be several
years later. This makes the hardware overpriced compared to non-Apple ones.

The above combination of factors make it quite hard to justify expenses on
older hardware for a good number of Mac users (as can be seen on various
forums) who're invested in the Mac/OS X platform and wouldn't want the hassle
of switching to Windows or Linux. It thus creates a lot of fence-sitters who
keep refreshing the Macrumors Buyer's Guide regularly and hope for something
to happen.

~~~
csydas
c) resonates the strongest for me out of the arguments, as the first two are
just sort of different versions of the same argument (just want bigger
numbers), though I do appreciate both.

I would think though that in most cases, the persons considering a Mac are
rarely looking at the specs to make the decision - Apple hasn't tried to
compete with specs for a long time, and instead relied on word of mouth and OS
X to carry them. Maybe a refresh would help make that a bit better, but I also
feel they're stuck in a bad loop where because of how long it has been since a
refresh for some devices, they need to really release something crazy good for
the price to avoid the ire of purchasers.

------
jfoutz
I'm not so sure how i'll use siri. I think i'll be faster and more precise
with the keyboard, forever. There is the inverse, the good old "say" command.

"say" is wonderful. Try peppering bash scripts or build systems with verbal
status about success or failure. Seems to cut through the context switch time
really well.

------
joshmn
Hopefully this means that Pascal drivers aren't far away for Hackintosh setups
with Nvidia's 1000-series line.

------
Lio
Does anyone know if a different storage engine can be used in place of iCloud?

(I ask because I'm not keen on my data being exported to foreign country with
very different privacy laws and I'd also like to be able to shop around
without being tied to a single storage supplier).

~~~
coldtea
> _Does anyone know if a different storage engine can be used in place of
> iCloud?_

Obviously not. There was not even a chance in hell that that could even be
possible.

~~~
Nullabillity
Conceptually, any such application is just an internet-connected filesystem
driver with (presumably) a local cache in front. So there's no technical
reason it couldn't be pluggable, just Apple being Apple as usual.

~~~
coldtea
> _Conceptually, any such application is just an internet-connected filesystem
> driver with (presumably) a local cache in front._

If we oversimplify to death, yes.

In the real world, it's an application created on a deadline, to work on a
specific backend and take advantage of its features, and to serve as a basis
for future development (and to work across OS X, iOS, etc). Some of the stuff
also includes tight integration with the filesystem and/or kernel -- which
would be a gaping security hole to pass to third parties to play with.

> _So there 's no technical reason it couldn't be pluggable, just Apple being
> Apple as usual._

It's a for profit company being a for profit company as usual. No proprietary
OS maker develops such a flagship feature as an interchangeable pluggable
infrastructure to hand to competitors (Google Drive, MS equivalent, etc).

Not only it makes no sense from a competitive point of view, it would limit
them technologically too, as they would need to specify entry points and APIs
that they then can't change.

~~~
Nullabillity
> as they would need to specify entry points and APIs that they then can't
> change.

Presumably they could add new extensions as they go, and disable functionality
that depends on them if they're not available. This stuff isn't exactly rocket
science.

~~~
coldtea
They could, but apps would break (especially ones whose devs are not quick to
update or have abandoned), third party devs will complain on changes, etc.
They wouldn't be able to iterate as they like, or make it depend on stuff only
deep integration can provide.

And what would they get in instead? The ability to have the storage be powered
by a third party cloud service because some folks might not trust or wont
adopt iCloud?

If anything, they want folks to have reasons to adopt iCloud, not commoditize
it.

------
coldtea
I've written it elsewhere, but it might be worse repeating here:

OS X is not like some third party program that works for ages and you decide
whether to bother to upgrade to the next version or not.

It's more like modern browsers: it's evergreen and you're supposed, if your
hardware supports it, to be running the latest version.

Regardless of any major new features, a new version gets the security updates
going forward, the bugfixes that stop for the previous OS, is the one
compatible with new hardware, etc.

~~~
pfranz
To play devil's advocate; I honestly don't see that many bugfixes in new OS
releases that weren't introduced by the major release.

I think a lot of people might be much happier if they just stuck to what was
installed when they bought it. You don't have to worry about performance
degradations, things in the UI moving around, new bugs, etc. People complain
about their phones becoming so slow and unusable they feel "forced" to
upgrade. If they stuck with the version of software installed when they got
it, it would perpetually perform the same. In the old days Windows was an
exception to this. As you used it, it would get slower, required routine
maintenance and seemed to benefit from the occasional re-install. Phone calls,
e-mail, audio playback, twitter, basic browsing, and the fitness app you might
use doesn't really need the latest version.

Like you mentioned, you miss out on modern security updates. The other big
thing (you also mentioned) is buying a new shiny device and finding out you
need a newer OS to support it.

I tend to update everything, but I'm also willing to take the time to read and
debug so I know what's happening inside and out. I don't blame people for not
wanting to spend that energy or deal with the hassle.

------
caseyf7
As someone who doesn't connect my phone to my work computer, there are very
few new features I can use. Picture-in-picture is the main one.

------
scaphandre
In case anyone is doing anything in Matlab and is considering macOS Sierra,
watch out this incompatibility with some non-US locales:

[http://www.mathworks.com/matlabcentral/answers/303757-is-
mat...](http://www.mathworks.com/matlabcentral/answers/303757-is-matlab-
compatible-with-macos-10-12-sierra?s_tid=answers_rcts)

------
stirner
When I try to visit this page on my iOS device, it opens the App Store
instead, where I am shown a nearly-blank screen informing me that "macOS
Sierra is only available on macOS". I can then click a link to "Learn More
[sic] about this app", which opens the page I originally wanted to view in
Safari.

------
wyldfire
While waiting for the webpage to load I eagerly imagined a port of all my
favorite old games to OS X.

~~~
abritinthebay
If you mean DOS games... use Boxer (it's basically a way to package DOSBox
into self-contained apps).

------
cefstat
Does anybody know if the upgrade to Sierra also takes an eternity if you have
many files in /usr/local? (homebrew, tex, etc.) Previous upgrades moved all
files, one by one, out of /usr/local and then back in during the upgrade.

------
kenOfYugen
Does any method of converting the store image to a bootable disk, like the
previous versions, exist? Anybody tried it?

I prefer testing major upgrades as clean installs.

 _EDIT_ : createinstallmedia method is reported to be working. Haven't tried
it yet myself.

~~~
redial
[http://macdaddy.io/install-disk-creator/](http://macdaddy.io/install-disk-
creator/)

------
bitsweet
Sierra wiped my iTunes library

~~~
taigeair
That's a problem... Can you elaborate?

~~~
bitsweet
It wiped my playlists. Every time I restore my playlist backup it syncs and
rewipes it. Will report back when I figure out the fix

------
heydonovan
I'm not seeing it on the "Updates" tab within the App Store. Are people
usually supposed to search for it?

~~~
makecheck
New OS versions are not considered "updates" to anything so you have to look
for them on the Mac App Store. Though Apple usually puts a big link on the
front page.

------
rhapsodyv
Anyone having trouble with macports or homebrew?

~~~
brianjking
I haven't installed yet as I'm just waiting for a current backup to complete.
However, generally you have to run the command below after every OS update
since El Cap.

sudo chown -R $(whoami) /usr/local

~~~
rhapsodyv
how disappointing... everything is working fine, even stuff installed by
macports.. the only thing that doesn't works is the port command itself

------
fuzzywalrus
Anyone config apache locally by hand? Every year seems to be another game of
"What do I have to re-enable for vhosts, php versions, etc".

~~~
cmg
I'm using MAMP Pro, which has its own version of Apache so the config files
won't get overwritten. [https://www.mamp.info/en/mamp-
pro/](https://www.mamp.info/en/mamp-pro/)

------
rosstex
[https://puu.sh/rikNL/c0ecb8bcff.png](https://puu.sh/rikNL/c0ecb8bcff.png)

outlook unclear

------
amingilani
OP here. OT, but I came across a post on HN saying macOS Sierra was out, and
it gave instructions on how to navigate to it from the App Store for download.
So I did, then I copied the direct link and posted it. Now I'm on the front
page. HN is funny.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
Your post provided less friction. The least amount of friction _typically_
wins :)

------
mtgx
The new file system has been delayed by a year, right?

~~~
newscracker
When it was announced in WWDC, Apple clearly said APFS would be released in
2017. As announced then, what's available now is a developer preview.

> "So Apple File System will ship, by default on all devices in 2017. So to
> summarize, Apple File System will be the default file system for all Apple
> products 2017,... " [1]

[1]:
[https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2016/701/](https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2016/701/)
(go to the transcript and search for "2017")

------
apazzolini
Let's count the useful features since Snow Leopard:

1\. Messages integration to text from laptop

2.

~~~
oneplane
For you maybe, for others, many of the new features have been very useful.

